# Les Naturelles, Leukerbad, Switzerland?



## Laurie (Nov 1, 2015)

Has anyone been to this resort, and/or this location, in summer? 

If so, what did you think of it as a hiking location and touring base for a whole week? Reviews in TUG and RCI are sparse.


----------



## klpca (Nov 1, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Has anyone been to this resort, and/or this location, in summer?
> 
> If so, what did you think of it as a hiking location and touring base for a whole week? Reviews in TUG and RCI are sparse.



I don't have any info on that resort. As far as hiking in Switzerland goes, do you have access to Interval? They have resorts in Wengen and Grindelwald, among others. It requires half board but it's not too bad. (Can't remember the cost). I see units year round.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 2, 2015)

klpca said:


> I don't have any info on that resort. As far as hiking in Switzerland goes, do you have access to Interval? They have resorts in Wengen and Grindelwald, among others. It requires half board but it's not too bad. (Can't remember the cost). I see units year round.


Unfortunately I'm not an II member; RCI used to have a TS in Murren which I exchanged into in the past, alas it exists no more. So I'm hoping to do a private rental in Murren (or Wengen) for a week or so. I agree that the Bernese Oberland is probably the very best hiking and is my main reason to go back to Switzerland. Actually one of my resorts may be about to dual-affiliate, maybe I should check this out.

I'd decided to add on a TS week in a different parts of the country, somewhere we hadn't already been, so already have one lined up in Les Diablerets (no TUGgers have been there either) and was going to leave it at that. Then this one popped up for a consecutive week, which was rather unlikely. So far in my research I'm undecided...


----------

